# Muddy's New Friends (Open RP)



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 23, 2016)

Join in the roleplay, and makes friends with my fursona (please ).


----------



## LukaAmero (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll join you in a roleplay XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

I've worked with less


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 23, 2016)

Ill play along.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 23, 2016)

Woot Woot!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

So, storyteller.
What's our setting?


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 23, 2016)

Mostly just a simple town, near a forest.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 23, 2016)

Timeframe? olden days? modern? future?


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Modern.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

okay guess ill just start my character off  ~ asleep under a tree on the outskirts of town~


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Alright, I am beginning below this sentence:

Muddy walked along the sidewalk, then walked across the road to the other side, meeting new sidewalk. Muddy paused, seeing she had reached her destination, "The grocery store." She would murmur, smiling.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

while sleeping a large bird lands on the branch of the tree shaking lose a pinecone falling onto Jaxs "ahhh I'm up!" he said startled. looking up he spys the bird and looking down he sees the pinecone. "cant a guy get any sleep around this town"  he picks up his backpack and heads into town,


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy reached out her paws in front of the automatic door at the grocery store's entrance, "Open sesame." She would murmur, grinning when the doors would open. Hearing pawsteps, Muddy looked to the side, seeing a raccoon woman stare at her with a slight cringe. Muddy shrugged awkwardly, then walking into the grocery store awkwardly. "Phew." Muddy would sigh.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

walking down the sidewalk when Jaxs' stomach begins to rumble "guess I should stop and pick up some food" heads in the direction of the grocery market


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

Feeling thirsty, Prometheus_Fox arrives at the local grocery store alongside his favorite flying rig. (A sort of mind-controlled drone)
"How did I even get here?" Prometheus asks in passing.
They shrug as they pass through the door threshold.

Surveying the patrons, Prometheus notices a raccoon woman make a sour face in someone else's direction.
"Huh," Prometheus murmurs. "Friendly folk."
"Now where's the refrigeration section..."


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy got a shopping cart, and starting making her way down the aisles. She then got out her grocery list. "Hmm." Muddy rubbed her chin with her left paw, then looked at what aisle she was in. The toy aisle... and there were lazer pointers.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs walk into the store a raccoon women gives him a sour look he pays her no mind and heads for the snack isle picking up chips and heading for the drinks


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy dropped her grocery list, walking straight towards the lazer pointers. It felt like ages gazing at the boxes, but she wouldn't look away. Muddy then picked up one, and threw it into her cart. She grinned, "I will finally catch the red dot." Muddy began chuckling to herself. She continued her shopping spree, putting things she didn't even need into her cart. Muddy pushed the cart along, walking into the coffee aisle.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

"No vehicles in the store!"
Prometheus swivels behind them and spies a short, nearsighted turtle in a tie.
"Excuse me?" Prometheus asks.
"I said no vehicles!" the turtle responds.
Prometheus looks at him questioningly for a second then realizes he's talking about the drone.
"This isn't..."
"Get it out of here!" The turtle interrupts.
Prometheus sighs, "How about this?"
With a few jabs on a wrist-mounted computer, the drone winds down, folding itself up.
Prometheus inserts it into a backpack. "How's this?"
The turtle huffs in defeat, marching back toward the customer service desk.
"REAL friendly," Prometheus thinks silently.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy soon tried to push her cart, but there was so much stuff in it. She then got some momentum, using all her might to push the cart to the check out line. "What the..." Muddy glared, seeing all the checkout lines were full. Muddy rolled her eyes, and pushed the heavy cart to the self check out line.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

walking around a corner Jaxs almost runs into a Cat pushing a cart.  "oh sorry I was lost in thought"


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs looks over to see a Fox talking it out with a Turtle about something. " a drone...I haven't seen those since the war..."


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy looked up, seeing Jaxs. "Huh..."She blinked, "Sorry sir, it was my fault, I got too much stuff in this cart anyways. Muddy pushed forward again, making the cart steer near the checkout line.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

A couple patrons bumping into each other broke the silence and odd stares.
Prometheus uses the opportunity to slip away and search for refreshment.
Thankfully, they were near the registers.
"The sooner I get out the better," Prometheus mumbles a little louder than expected.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy made her way to the self checkout line, and Sat on the floor, ignoring the people that gave her weird expressions. She got out her phone, frowning that there wasn't any notifications. "Ahem, ma'am, are you buying groceries, or are you just going to sit there?" A glaring wolf looked down at her. Muddy got up, "Sorry, I will be buying these now." She waited until the wolf left, "Stupid stereotypical canines." Muddy muttered, her tail swaying in annoyance. She turned, slowly swiping her groceries over the scanner tool.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs looks up too see the cat girl looking annoyed. and saying something about canines "were not too bad...being predators and all" jaxs says to the cat in line infront of him


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

Looking up from the short drink fridge, Prometheus hears what may turn into a confrontation between a couple of nearby patrons.
"Never a break in this place, is there?"


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy's ears swivled because she thought she heard the canine behind her something, but she decided to ignore it. She then sighed, finally finished checking out. Muddy then walked to the parking lot, putting the groceries in her car. Muddy slammed the trunk closed, and put away the cart. Her paws made their way into the car, sitting in the driver's seat. Muddy then stared the engine, sighing afterwards.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

The Cat ignores Jaxs and walks out. "alrighty then..." Jaxs scans his items and goes to open his bag to get his wallet when the raccoon lady gets in his face and tells him he needs to empty his bag. "I will not"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

Noticing something afoot, Prometheus runs out of the store, leaving the drink on the counter.
Opening the backpack, the drone kicks to life and whirrs towards one of the patrons leaving the store.
Their car engine already started, Prometheus tosses something to drone, yelling "Hey, you dropped your, uh, thing!"
The drone stops short of the car windshield with the item dangling from the hovering rig.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs sees the Fox with the tech run out the door holding what looks like a laser pointer. The Raccoon lady lays hands on his bag and pulls at it demanding he opens it. "lady let go of my bag I didn't take anything"


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy drove home, getting it if her car. She began to lazily bring her groceries inside, and when she was done, she locked her car and plopped down on the couch. "Pfft." Muddy then huffed.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

The drone stays levitating where the car used to be.
"How did... oh."
Prometheus realized they backed up and probably never even saw the rig.
"Well... at least I have a new... laser pointer?"
Prometheus coughs. "Right. Water."
Stuffing the robot and new prize into the backpack, Prometheus returns to pay for the water.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy stood up, her eyes expanding. She ran into the kitchen, taking the lazer pointer out of the box. She then pointed it at the floor, "This somehow summons the dot." Her eyes turned to slits, her hunters side kicking in.


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs being fed up with this lady pulls his bag away and leave his stuff behind. Walking out the door the Fox watched as the Cat just drove away. As he turns to walk down the street the Racoon pulls his bag open and a few items fall out including the Wolfs M9 pistol.  The Raccoon screams "aww damn!" Jaxs said scrambles to pick up his stuff before someone gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

(Storyteller uhm... you see, I tried making a point where our characters meet in a more natural way but uhh... now we have two laser pointers in play...)


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

Muddy turned on the lazer pointer, and bowled. She slammed her paws onto the floor, "Dammit!" Muddy shook her head, growling. "I should be smart enough to know hoe these things work by now." She muttered in annoyance. (Gtg, goodnight guys, I will be on in the mornong)


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

later Muddy


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

(Well, if that's the case, I guess I'll go, though I probably won't be coming back. Sorry, I just wasn't able to interact with your character at all, Muddy.)


----------

